# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  Buying tadpoles!

## PacMan1

Hey, don't know if this is the right place to post but I'm looking to purchase some dartfrog tadpoles

----------


## Strider18

Buying tadpoles is really risky. I would just go to a show and buy some well started froglets.

0.1.0 Psuedacris regilla

----------


## PacMan1

I've got repticon on the 22 in my city

----------


## Amy

> I've got repticon on the 22 in my city


I would look there then  :Smile:

----------


## Strider18

I would buy them then. And again I wouldn't buy tadpoles.

0.1.0 Psuedacris regilla

----------


## PacMan1

> I would look there then


Thanks and won't have to pay shipping

----------


## Amy

You could start setting up a vivarium ahead of time so that it's all ready for them when they're done with quarantine!

----------


## Carlos

Check out what frog vendor's are going to show.  Josh Frogs attends at least once a year; myself got some frogs from him last Spring at Raleigh.  Michael Novi also sold there at one in Summer.  There will be nice healthy frogs at some sellers and others will be not so nice so do look around and get healthy stock to begin with.  Good luck  :Smile:  !

----------


## Lynn

> Hey, don't know if this is the right place to post but I'm looking to purchase some dartfrog tadpoles


I don't think purchasing tads is such a terrible idea. ( for a pick -up---not mailed   :Frog Surprise: ) 
You want this to be a species of PDF that do well being pulled and raised out of the parental tank.
I would suggest purchasing older tads, you don't want them close to their 'free swimming' date.
If these were to be your first tads however, I would be sure you know what to do with them when you get them home.

Ask very specific questions regarding their water preparation, foods being used, frequency of feeding and water changes....don't change a thing.  Be very careful about maintaining the temps during transportation. 

P terribilis tads can be raised together. ( ie the tads can be in the same container).  
They are fun to watch ! So many changes in color! As well, a small group of adults can be house together provided 
there is plenty of ( open ) width space. ie exo 24 W 18 x 24H 

 :Butterfly:

----------


## PacMan1

[QUO TE=Mentat;245195]Check out what frog vendor's are going to show.  Josh Frogs attends at least once a year; myself got some frogs from him last Spring at Raleigh.  Michael Novi also sold there at one in Summer.  There will be nice healthy frogs at some sellers and others will be not so nice so do look around and get healthy stock to begin with.  Good luck  :Smile:  ![/QUOTE]
Thanks very much I saw carolina dart frogs will be there and joshs so that's where I'll go

----------


## PacMan1

> I don't think purchasing tads is such a terrible idea. ( for a pick -up---not mailed  ) 
> You want this to be a species of PDF that do well being pulled and raised out of the parental tank.
> I would suggest purchasing older tads, you don't want them close to their 'free swimming' date.
> If these were to be your first tads however, I would be sure you know what to do with them when you get them home.
> 
> Ask very specific questions regarding their water preparation, foods being used, frequency of feeding and water changes....don't change a thing.  Be very careful about maintaining the temps during transportation. 
> 
> P terribilis tads can be raised together. ( ie the tads can be in the same container).  
> They are fun to watch ! So many changes in color! As well, a small group of adults can be house together provided 
> there is plenty of ( open ) width space. ie exo 24 W 18 x 24H


I might get a adult frog at the repticon and pick up a tad can't decide weather I want a tad yet though

----------


## Vivariums In The Mist

Whether you get a tad or froglet or adult frog, make sure you do research on the species you intend to get. Plus you want to have an established vivarium ready and waiting for your new addition.

----------

